# best place in columbus to fish off the bank



## ohiomelvin (Jun 22, 2008)

does anyone know of a real good place to bass fish off the bank im having a real hard time trying to find a big bass area in columbus


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

ohiomelvin said:


> does anyone know of a real good place to bass fish off the bank im having a real hard time trying to find a big bass area in columbus


This time of year, it's post spawn. Most bass head off to deeper parts, making it tough to land any from shore. Doesn't mean you can't catch them from the bank, you'll just have to put a lot of time in to get em.

Your best bet would be to get an old pair of shoes and jeans, hit up the streams/rivers in central Ohio. Alum creek, south of oshay in the scioto, as well as below griggs dam (by the frisbee golf course) are usually good spots to catch a bass or two without a boat.

Good luck


----------



## chomputer (Jul 3, 2008)

I was down at Griggs last night hoping to find a bass from the shoreline but no luck. I am not exactly new to fishing as much as extremely rusty. I was using some Yum! artificial frogs, crawfish, and worms as bait. The guy at Dicks up at Easton (nice guy, avid fisherman) showed me how to make a Texas Rig so I was trying that for a while but no luck. Anyone have any advice for what works well to attract bass to my hook? I saw someone in their has a quote about jig and a pig in their signature. Is that a good one? Live nightcrawler's maybe?

Chomp


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

Texas rig should do ya just fine. Get some Zoom plastics in watermelon seed red flake. Berkley plastics in green pumpkin. The green pumpkin mainly for sm and watermelon for lm. I dont do much bank fishing but have had some luck at Alum. Find some ponds. Seems like the ponds around apartments and always produce.


----------



## chomputer (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for the tip. I'm going to head over to Dicks on my lunch hour and pick up some Zoom and Berkeley's. I may take a trip down to the AEP Re-Creation this weekend. Never been there before but I hear there are a lot of ponds throughout that area that are good fishing.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

draggin plastics is not the most productive way to fish this stained water.

get some thump or knock noise going and set ur drag tight.


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

As a fellow shore fisherman...I do very well in the Scioto (lower part of the dam at Griggs) with Crank baits and Tubes.

White crank baits work the best for me this year (last year was green/black/yellow)

As for tubes white also has been producing very well. 3.5inch chartreuse work as well. 

The thing about river fishing the same spot everyday is that some days produce very well and some days get like 2 at the most. I will use same equipment and actions and produce differently everyday.


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

ajangsta04 said:


> The thing about river fishing the same spot everyday is that some days produce very well and some days get like 2 at the most. I will use same equipment and actions and produce differently everyday.


COULDN'T AGREE MORE. Somedays you fish one spot, SKUNK CITY. The next time down, you slam them like Jimmy Houston in the same exact spot with the same baits


----------



## chomputer (Jul 3, 2008)

NewbreedFishing said:


> get some thump or knock noise going and set ur drag tight.


I'll probably get laughed at, but honestly, I have no idea what this means or how to do it.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

He probably means consider throwing some crankbaits, spinnerbaits, buzzbaits, etc....something that fish will key on the VIBRATION of the lure instead of visual keys.
A good tactic is always to bang and smash your lure into any kind of wood, log, rock, etc...and then just let the bait "die" after it hits it. This is often when a fish will hit it, or on about the second crank of the handle after resuming.

Of course nothing will work in the same place all the time. Subtle things change like water temps, clarity, etc...and then there are lots of seasonal changes and drastic changes in water levels. They all make bass act differently and key on different food sources or at different times.

But right now, today, I agree that something a little noisier might be where I'd start.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

> real hard time trying to find a big bass area in columbus


you would be having the same dilema in a boat my friend.....just how big a bass you lookin for? 2's and 3's are good bass around here in c-bus and in alum and hoover you can find some bigger ones but you really have to put time and effort into it or be really lucky! 
although...see symbas post for scioto piggy...see just hit the creeks up and get your feet wet and see results!!!!!


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

not to mention if guys were catching even 2's or 3's or bigger ones in spots available by bank, it probaly wouldnt be smart to post it for the world to see, cause they wouldnt be there for long......there are bass everywhere around here, as ajangsta04 mentioned, what works today in a spot wont 2morrow. you just got to get out there in the scioto, darby, tangy, and get your feet wet thats where you will do well on the bass in the summertime. there are some bas to be caught off the banks of alum, hoover and oshay...but i know guys in tournys that are really good that blank at these places somedays, they can be tough lakes to fish from boats and especially from bank


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

A great place to get some shore bass is farm ponds. They problably would be harder on some of the bigger lakes now because their in post spawn.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Ponds man, ponds. If you are interested in smallies, I reccomend some of the bigger spillways that have bank access. Griggs and Oshay are good, but I would personally pick Greenlawn over both. You never know what you might catch down there!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Saugeyeslayer's (my little brother) 28" saugeye from 2004, Greenlawn. Just imagine it during the spawn


----------



## chomputer (Jul 3, 2008)

> He probably means consider throwing some crankbaits, spinnerbaits, buzzbaits, etc....something that fish will key on the VIBRATION of the lure instead of visual keys.


I gotcha, that makes sense now. Thanks for the tip andyman.


----------



## duckhound (Apr 10, 2004)

If you don't have any issues with keeping your balance, the rocks at Alum were usually good for me when I was shore bound. Both the Cheshire Rd and Dam areas. A 1/4 oz Black Rooster Tail was one of my favorites. Take a few with you as you might snag. Throw it out as far as you can, count to 10 or 15 and bring it back just fast enough to keep it out of the rocks. You will catch almost everything in the lake doing this.


----------

